# Προκήρυξη για τη θέση του Διευθυντή του Μεταφραστικού Κέντρου των Οργάνων της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης στο Λουξεμβούργο



## alevapa (Jun 24, 2014)

Η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή δημοσίευσε στις 17 Ιουνίου 2014 προκήρυξη για τη θέση του Διευθυντή του Μεταφραστικού Κέντρου των Οργάνων της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης στο Λουξεμβούργο. Η προθεσμία υποβολής των αιτήσεων λήγει στις 15 Ιουλίου. 

Οι υποψήφιοι πρέπει να είναι υπήκοοι κράτους μέλους της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, να έχουν πανεπιστημιακό δίπλωμα, 15ετή τουλάχιστον επαγγελματική εμπειρία (με 5ετή τουλάχιστον εμπειρία σε ανώτερη διοικητική θέση), να γνωρίζουν άριστα μια από τις επίσημες γλώσσες της ΕΕ και ικανοποιητικά μια δεύτερη, και τέλος, να είναι σε θέση να συμπληρώσουν την πλήρη πενταετή θητεία πριν φτάσουν στην ηλικία συνταξιοδότησης.

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες και λεπτομέρειες για τα κριτήρια επιλογής στη σχετική προκήρυξη της Επίσημης Εφημερίδας


----------



## alevapa (Jun 27, 2014)

και η υποβολή υποψηφιοτήτων εδώ


----------

